# Too many decals



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Just been looking at ebay for potential buys and not for the first time came across a frame with loads of new looking decals.

There's obviously a potential for restoring old frames, but when do too many decals spoil an otherwise sound original frame.



:23:


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I know for Merckx frames, those are all stock decals. You can buy a decal set for $40 bucks or so on ebay.


GoodWine said:


> Just been looking at ebay for potential buys and not for the first time came across a frame with loads of new looking decals.
> 
> There's obviously a potential for restoring old frames, but when do too many decals spoil an otherwise sound original frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

looks stock to me.

I have me one of those. My absolute favorite bike out of the nineteen I own.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

What, Only nineteen? I feel like a piker


fasteddy07 said:


> looks stock to me.
> 
> I have me one of those. My absolute favorite bike out of the nineteen I own.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Thats only 4 decals on the seat tube ! look at the quality though,Columbus SLX, tour de france ,Eddy Merckx and Giro d Italia as well as 2 on the downtube and only 1 on the top tube


----------

